
The missing piece of the Microsoft Cloud (2017) - victor871129
https://github.com/violet-guru/Kynodontas
======
SuperNEZ
I work in data centers and basically the giant is trying to leave me out of my
business.

~~~
victor871129
What kind of work do you do?

